# Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order



## ruffneck23 (Oct 17, 2019)

New single player adventure, looks pretty good, main character is the bloke who played Jerome / Joker in gotham , wasnt too excited for it until I saw this...


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2019)

make mental note to finish red dead 2 before this is released


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 15, 2019)

Anyone getting this?


.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 15, 2019)

It's on my list. As I do these days, I've ignored the shit out of it apart from the announce trailer ... will wait to hear reviews before deciding, but I really want this to be good. A first person Star Wars that I can really get my teeth into.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 15, 2019)

Ive got it ( via origin access ) , played about an hour last night , Very pretty , Very Star Wars, will report back after todays session.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 15, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> It's on my list. As I do these days, I've ignored the shit out of it apart from the announce trailer ... will wait to hear reviews before deciding, but I really want this to be good. A first person Star Wars that I can really get my teeth into.


reviews in

Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order  pc
Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order  ps4
Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order xbone


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 15, 2019)

Okay, so a skim through a bunch of those and reading the guardian one in full makes it sound like this probably _is_ the game that I've been looking for


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 15, 2019)

Need to finish God of War, The Long Dark ... still, Christmas is coming eh?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 16, 2019)

So I spent most of yesterday playing it , and its good , really really good, as the reviews say it's a great fusion of some great games, bits of tomb raider, uncharted , metroid and dark souls ( tommers ) set in the SW universe. Not as hard as DS ( on Jedi kinight setting at least ) but still challenging. Good story too.

Finally a decent single player star wars game.

9/10


----------



## tommers (Nov 16, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> dark souls ( tommers )


----------



## cybershot (Nov 16, 2019)

This looks like exactly the same as the last Tomb Raider trilogy of games with different wallpaper.


----------



## Epona (Nov 16, 2019)

More into RPGs than action games here, but I am glad that folks are enjoying it 

If it is like a reskin of the recent Tomb Raider games, that isn't a bad thing, no?  Not my cup of tea, but Nate played those and thoroughly enjoyed them.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 16, 2019)

It has elements of tomb raider yes but it’s so much more than that , loads of stuff feels familiar , but it’s the good stuff of more recent games , RPG skill tree and other elements.

it’s great fun even if you’re not into sw


----------



## Epona (Nov 16, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> It has elements of tomb raider yes but it’s so much more than that , loads of stuff feels familiar , but it’s the good stuff of more recent games , RPG skill tree and other elements.
> 
> it’s great fun even if you’re not into sw



My issue is more that I am fairly heavily into Star Wars but not so much into action games - slow reactions and dodgy hands


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 16, 2019)

Epona said:


> My issue is more that I am fairly heavily into Star Wars but not so much into action games - slow reactions and dodgy hands


My cousin is massively into star wars, we both saw the first one when it came out at the cinema , so both 45 + ,but more so than me, just  ( im a a big geek and love it ) but doesnt get dark souls , he knocked the diffuculty down and is loving every minute of it.

Thats the best review I can give of it for SW fans, and gaming fans


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 22, 2019)

How free roam/open world is it?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2019)

It’s quite linear but you hop between planets , then as you grow more powerful in the force you go back and find different routes


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm loving it so far, though there are sodding great difficult bits. Interestingly, they're not frustratingly so, you always want to keep going, even if you have been trying to bastard kill that bastard boss for 2 bastarding days.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 1, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> So I spent most of yesterday playing it , and its good , really really good, as the reviews say it's a great fusion of some great games, bits of tomb raider, uncharted , metroid and dark souls ( tommers ) set in the SW universe. Not as hard as DS ( on Jedi kinight setting at least ) but still challenging. Good story too.
> 
> Finally a decent single player star wars game.
> 
> 9/10



Can’t wait to get it.


.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 1, 2019)

Great fun, love the block for shooting back laser fire!


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 2, 2019)

Dandred said:


> Great fun, love the block for shooting back laser fire!



Wait until you get the Force Push ability.


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 3, 2019)

Just finished it. 

Won't spoil it but the ending....fuck me. Goosebump stuff. 

Now to decide what to play next.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 4, 2019)

, yes ,goosebumps indeed


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2019)

I did not like the controls AT ALL so I got a refund


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 4, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I did not like the controls AT ALL so I got a refund



Ah no. It was worth sticking with, honestly.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 4, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I did not like the controls AT ALL so I got a refund


Ah that’s a shame


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> Just finished it.
> 
> Won't spoil it but the ending....fuck me. Goosebump stuff.
> 
> Now to decide what to play next.



[emoji848]


.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2021)

**random bumpage


But Fuck you 9th Sister


*shakes controller at the sky


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2021)

after an hour of bloody attempts


----------

